

Watho – work at home - jarstorm

I,ve been looking for remote jobs since 2013. I think it´s very hard to find a company with remote positions that fits perfectly a person.<p>So for this reason I founded a startup called watho (www.watho.net)<p>We are focused on contacts between companies which have remote jobs available with the applicants from any part of the world.<p>Currently we have 7 open remote positions. Check them at our site!!
======
S4M
The search box from here [0] doesn't work.

EDIT: Firefox 32.0 running on Debian, Javascript enabled.

[0]
[http://www.watho.net/#!job_search_results/python](http://www.watho.net/#!job_search_results/python)

~~~
jarstorm
Yes, it isn´t working even in Chrome.

Thank you for your time!!

~~~
S4M
Thinking of it, currently you don't have that much offers, so it's not likely
that people will find it interesting. What I would suggest is allow people to
leave a cv and say "I am based in X [important for time zones] and I want a
remote job in domain Y". Employers could then contact interesting profiles,
and you could sell access to emails and names.

If you add such a feature, please let me know (email in my profile).

~~~
jarstorm
I´m working on it right now.

I decided to launch a tiny version of the app in order to attract customers
but, right now, I haven´t a lot

Thank you

------
mkorfmann
It's "Currently" not "Actually" and "founded" not "found".

~~~
jarstorm
Thank you!!

------
unimportant
Sorry to break it to you, but there are a few similar sites already like
weworkremotely.com etc.

Also your site is blank in a mobil Browser without JavaScript and plugins.

~~~
jarstorm
Yes, there are similar sites to watho right now.

But we want to go a step further and create something to make job searching
easier to applicants and companies.

And yes, I know that without Javascript my site doesn´t work. It´s because we
are using Meteor which is a new Javascript Single Page Application Framework.

~~~
Jeremy1026
That isn't a valid reason. You need to have the site functional regardless of
(major) browser, with and without JS turned on, and regardless of device.
Having any of those items break your site is a sure-fire way to lose
customers.

~~~
phantom_oracle
They should probably use some type of static extraction of the HTML and make
that the mobile version.

